# Starter enclosure



## new2tegus (Jun 14, 2011)

I've been told all I need is a 40 breeder at the start, anyone have any good places they've ordered from for these. I've seen one for $55.00, then I figure I will start building an enclosure after I get him, any suggestions though on a good tank to start with? Thanks for your help.


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 14, 2011)

petco has there annual 1$ a gallon tank i think in a few more weeks not too sure tho


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 14, 2011)

There are tons on craigslist. Keep in mind that a 40 gallon won't last very long if your tegu doesn't hibernate/brumate its first winter. Guru went from just under a ft to just over 3 ft over the winter. He's now over 3.5 ft and it finally looks like he's slowing down. If you can, a 75 gallon might last you longer, I don't see too much in price differences on craigslist. If you have any local reptile shops you can also ask them if they have any tanks they're willing to sell. Theres a local shop where I am that'll sell me old tanks for suuuper cheap. They aren't gorgeous but they do the job!

I would also suggest a tank that has a locking lid, or a sliding lid. It won't take the tegu very long to figure out how to push up on a lid.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jun 14, 2011)

Check craigslist, i got a 55 and 75 gallon for $60 in great condition. I see good deals on 40g and 55g all the time. And the seller is for the most part always negotiable.


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, I didn't even think of that. I will check them out


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 14, 2011)

A larger rubbermaid tub will work better and their much cheaper. You just have to outfit them with a screen top which won't be hard. I used a 40B for my tegu also and it barely lasted a year with her hibernation like 5months. I only used that tank because I had it laying around but a tub might be a better/cheaper alternative.


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 14, 2011)

WOW!

In my opinion, a 40 gal (breeder or otherwise) won't last a Tegu long enough to even bother with. And we have seen plenty of examples of aggressive Tegus that were kept in small enclsoures but had al of their other needs met. 

At a year old my Tegu was as long as a 40 breeder (and he hibernated for 5 months). 

I feel a 75 gal will last a hatchling until it's first winter. If it hibernates it will last through that first winter but if it stays awake through the winter it will not. 

Tegus are big lizards. If you are not willing or able to provide them with a big enclosure, I suggest trying a smaller animal....


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree with Toby, but if you buy a 75gal it will still cost you more then building your own enclosure, I recommend building one.


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 15, 2011)

I didn't say I wasn't willing or unable lol. I have a boamaster 4ft on the way and I'm picking up another boamaster 6ft in a couple of days. Not to sound rude, I did ask for help, but please don't assume I'm unwilling or unable.


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 15, 2011)

My appologies New2Tegus...

I think a lot of people compromise on enclosure size and then blame the problems that result on everything but enclsoure size... the to make it worse they suggest others do the same thing they do...

I believe you have heard/read advice from people making this mistake and you will be best off to think much bigger regarding enclosure size.


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 15, 2011)

Toby_H said:


> My appologies New2Tegus...
> 
> I think a lot of people compromise on enclosure size and then blame the problems that result on everything but enclsoure size... the to make it worse they suggest others do the same thing they do...
> 
> I believe you have heard/read advice from people making this mistake and you will be best off to think much bigger regarding enclosure size.


I am, I'm going to build the last enclosure, it's okay, no harm, I would never compromise when it comes to the health or well being of my tegu, that's why I came here first. So before he even gets here he will have two enclosures, a 4ftweek and a 6ft . Then I am going to build him an 8ft.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 15, 2011)

Not to be rude but why so many enclosures? I would start with one and then save your money for the big enclosure. less moves and it saves more money. Or just divide the 6ft so that is is 4ft. My 2c


----------



## james.w (Jun 15, 2011)

The more enclosures you have the more reptiles you can get. That is how I convince my wife I need more herps. If I have an empty enclosure, I just tell her it needs an animal in it. HAHAHA


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 16, 2011)

Haha James ssshhh, don't let them know my plan. Well it breaks down like this. In the coming week my giant will be paid off, and knowing I needed to have something I looked for an enclosure, found one on the site, at the time it wasn't available so I ordered, of course it was then available again, so I'm going to pick it up and possibly get another lizard


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 16, 2011)

I would bulid a 4x2x2 to start out of wood. It is not tha expensive I like how I would not be grabbing the lizard from above. Plus like James said gives you room for a new one when you are done.  Either that or I would build a big one and partition it off for the first few months.


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 16, 2011)

Well as it stands I now have in my possession a beautifully kept boamaster 6ft enclosure,once I get it setup, I will put up some pics. Have to catch my breath taking it up 4 flights of stairs, damn apartments. I also have en route a 4ft boamaster, both are front opening enclosures, so it won't be a hover over ahead to intimidate or scare my tegu when reaching for him haha. As I said before, I wasn't sure if the larger enclosure was going to be available so instead of taking the chance I picked one up since the ship date is getting closer. I'm extremely happy with the enclosure and thank you to Teguboy77 for all the info and knowledge,also for the great price on this fantastic enclosure.


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

Glad you like the cage and it was nice meeting you too.And you got to see my rhino and how docile it is as it was letting us pet him with no problem.Thx again


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 16, 2011)

I think the head bob, is a territorial display, unless I'm mistaken,but obviously he's really relaxed now, and doesn't feel the need to let anyone know that's his area. Very cool rhino, and it was good to meet you too, was a good time.


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes i think your right but like you said he was really mellow today.


----------

